# Tips for cleaning algae off the inside tank glass, decor



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Forum, been a while, tank has been going fine, fish lasting a long time...keeping up on checking water and adding fresh water

I have black algae on the inside glass walls, on some of the décor...
if I remove the décor, what can I soak it in to remove algae, and what do I do after before reintroducing it to the tank

also, I tried using a sponge on the glass and it wont remove the algae...what can I do to clean this...I don't have another tank and cant remove the fish


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Algae, green, brown, black... The aquarists bane. You can use an algae scraper. It's a scrubby pad with a handle so you don't have to stick your hand in the water. (a sponge is too soft) Credit card or razor blade works good. Slow but good. You can get one of those magnetic algae rubbing blocks. A scrubby pad held in place and drug around on the inside by a magnet on the outside. Also good. Ummm, an algae eater maybe? Just a note on algae. Algae loves light so keeping it less than 8-10 hrs. a day is a good idea. Also, any sunlight getting into the tank (by a window or across the room, same difference) makes algae go nuts.

Hope this helps. :smile2:


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, it did help!!
Gonna do all of that LOL...might lower the temp in the tank a tad, still be in the safe range.

what about soaking the décor?? Vinegar?? And what do I do before I put it back in tank?


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

mollyplaty2013 said:


> Thanks, it did help!!
> Gonna do all of that LOL...might lower the temp in the tank a tad, still be in the safe range.
> 
> what about soaking the décor?? Vinegar?? And what do I do before I put it back in tank?


I just rub the algae off with my fingers but you can use bleach water I guess. Just a mild solution works, maybe 20 parts water to 1 part bleach. Let it soak until all clean, rinse well. Never tried vinegar. Same process I guess but used straight. Whatever kills the algae. Bleach just means you won't have to scrub the stuff. Yes, a lower tank temp helps too. Good luck.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

For the glass, you can try the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - *the original version*. This has nothing harmful in it. Could also try it on the decor, but that depends on the surface of the decor. It could just tear up the eraser, depending on what the decor is.

Amazon.com: Mr Clean Erase and Renew Magic Eraser, Original, 2 Count: Health & Personal Care


----------

